# Looking for 8-10 people to fill lease in Lumpkin PICS POSTED FINNALLY!!!



## bladerunner55

I have put a bid on a peice of property in lumpkin county on timberforest.com. i need 5-6 people to fill the lease which is roughly 10.50 an acre for 329 acres,by the pics it looks like all timber and 10% pines. You can go on the website and check it out.We lost our land in Taliaferro county last year and im just lookin for something. It would be a camp for coming and hunting and relaxing.And Of coarse i dont have a problem with people having a few beers because thats what it is all about but i want to keep it responsible. Let me know thanks. my phone is 6782077167 and my name is dustin. It is about an hour from gainesville,ga


----------



## S-Balentine

is this the only piece of property they had to bid on


----------



## bladerunner55

nope there is a few others


----------



## Dan King

talked to the other guys i work with. 2 are interested.


----------



## Backcountry

how much???


----------



## bladerunner55

awsome dan.i iwll be looking at the property tommorow and i will take pics and let you know! 
- the way it is looking it is 329 acres and im trying to bid 10.50 an acre on it so.........
10.50 x 329=3455.00
sooo...3455/8=431 a year + apllication and some other fee. around 450 or a little more if we want to keep members down. i would like to have no more than 8 members or 10 at very most. If i get the lease we will talk it over. if you want to leave me your phone numbers in my pm i will call you with more info.i will post pics tommorow.thanks


----------



## bladerunner55

sorry guys it will be wednesday before i get those pictures.i forgot i had a concert to go to tonight. thanks for your patience and i will get them posted asap.thanks


----------



## Rock Bottom

Bladerunner

Have you had a chance to go up and look at the property.If you have did you like what you seen.I might have a couple that would be real interested

Just let me know


----------



## Rock Bottom

PM sent


----------



## hicktownboy

I am interested in going with you to look at this property.


----------



## hicktownboy

Forgot to leave my number for you.
404-579-6278 name is Landon.


----------



## bladerunner55

ok guys thanks for the patience and pics will be up this afternoon. first off i was very very impressed with this property! it had two creeks running through it with lots of water. It has clear cut logging roads running through the whole property.just need to run a bobcat through them and clear out shrubs from timber. Found many rubs and scrapes from a few weeks ago.it has a brand new gate to keep people out. There is a big clear cut spot at the beginning of the camp for campers or anything. Campers will be 100.00 a year to place a camper on the property.i think this is crazy as idiotidiotidiotidiot and i will try to get out of it for yall. It is 90 percent hardswoods and the pines have been cut and replanted and are 12-14 years old. You can hunt every peice of this property and thats why i am letting 12 people in this lease. And it willl be good because it will keep dues down so we have money for food plots and feeders. This property will be awsome with plots.you can tell the deer are very spread out on this property and we will be able to bring them in with feeders and plots. I am looking forward to hunting this property with all of you. I have a few questions for all of you though so if you will send me a pm with your name and number i will call and we can discuss. Thanks and pics will be posted asap today.


----------



## airbosn

Son and I are looking to get into a good club,  we live in Dawsonville so looking for something pretty close.  Are you looking to make this a QDM camp with antler restrictions?  You can give me a call during the day on my cell 706-429-4400.   Thanks Rick


----------



## PIMO

*I just bid $11.00/ acre on this piece.*

I am just kidding.  Did you get it yet?


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*



PIMO said:


> I am just kidding. Did you get it yet?


 
free bump...

PIMO...you traitor...


----------



## PIMO

*Need a*



WPH44 said:


> free bump...
> 
> PIMO...you traitor...



place to hunt while I am on lock down.  Hard to justify to my wife that I will pick her up in 3 hours when she goes into labor.


----------



## airbosn

What happened to this lease did you get and did you fill all the spots for the club?


----------



## bladerunner55

ok guys i have finnally got a minute to post these pics! it says i will find out if i got it in 1-2 weeks. First people to respond will have dibs but i am trying to decide how many people i want in it.def 12 maybe a few more. 15 people can hunt comfortably and 15 wont be down there every weekend!thanks and tell me with a pm what you think!thanks


----------



## SWbowhunter

15 people on 329 acres? Wow.  Will they allow you plant woods roads, loggin decks and maybe betten some of the take rows in the thinned pines?


----------



## bladerunner55

yes they alow food plots but of coarse no cutting of the timber.I think you can hunt 15 people on this property easily. especially since everyone isnt going to be down there at the same time.


----------



## airbosn

Did you come up with a price yet for each member and also what about antler restrictions? Are you just going to go by the state required antlers?


----------



## wvhunter

*Hunting land*

P.M. sent


----------



## bladerunner55

well i am about 80 percent that i got the lease and i will know in a few days or so. the first 12 people who messaged me first will have first dibs but no we still will need a few more. as far as management goes, i will not allow any spikes to be shot unless they are ugly as donkeydonkeydonkeydonkey. I dont want to try to make a trophy club unless we all agree on it. but all of you that are interestedeave me your number and i will contact you asap when i know something.thanks


----------



## airbosn

P.M. sent


----------



## SAC

Have you got the lease yet?


----------



## Blue Iron

15 people on 329 acres is 21 acres per person.  Don't they recomend 50 acres per person?  How much are dues?


----------



## dmvs31

i would be interested if the membership is 5-6 or less.


----------



## dmvs31

www.timberforest.com

is that the right address?


----------



## BuckSlayer

I'd be interested if you kept it at 8 or 10, but not 15. That is too many people to keep the quality of hunting good. 

my number is 678-492-2697

I pay $824 a year to hunt now so having a place closer to home would be nice. I live in Murrayville, right next to Dahlonega.


----------



## Matthews Hunter

I also would be interested and I live in Murrayville. My brother in law are looking for something close. How much are dues and did you get it.


----------



## ryano

way too many folks on that land at 15 members


----------



## msdins

I maybe interested in this for some afternoon hunts. Let me know the price per member.


----------



## bladerunner55

up for thanksgiving.thanks to everyone who has replied.im startin to get ****************** off at these people at templeinland.im tryin my hardest and i will give yall a call as soon as i know something.thanks


----------



## 57bronco

I'm interested


----------



## bladerunner55

sorry guys,still waitin on these people.im stayin on them hard but its hard to communicate through email.thanks


----------



## bladerunner55

12 people at around 380 a year. i talked to temple and he said my bid was very high and i will prob get it. he said they made decisions on 8 tracts yesturday and he didnt know if ours was one of them but he said there is a good chance. ill keep you posted.thanks


----------



## S.Dailey

Not trying to rain on your parade, but you are aware that all of Temple's land is to be sold by December 2007 right?

I received an email for my Temple lease back in the spring informing me of it is how I know.

Good Luck.


----------



## bladerunner55

yes i talked to them about that but it is being sold to another company but still keeping land. That is why it is taking so long for me to find out because they are so backed up.thanks for the info


----------



## bladerunner55

ok i received an email about our tract and it is under eview and i will know within 14 days. They said if we get the land we could start the lease right away for a portion of the cost because we would have to sign again in July which is when the lease starts. I will probably wait till july to sign because all we will have left is Turkey. But im going to talk to people and see what they say.thanks


----------



## hicktownboy

DID YALL GET THE LEASE? It is no longer on templeforest anymore...


----------



## 57bronco

bladerunner55 said:


> ok i received an email about our tract and it is under eview and i will know within 14 days. They said if we get the land we could start the lease right away for a portion of the cost because we would have to sign again in July which is when the lease starts. I will probably wait till july to sign because all we will have left is Turkey. But im going to talk to people and see what they say.thanks



I'm up for turkey!


----------



## bladerunner55

naw i will here back from them within 14 days. chances are we got it though.thanks


----------



## airbosn

Keep  me posted still interested in possibly 4 spots...


----------



## LQQKITZME

I am interested in 2 spots if you have them

Lee


----------



## bladerunner55

alright sounds good


----------



## Turkeycaller

I am ONLY interested if:

1....I am the ONLY turkey hunter

2....You supply ALL the beer

and 

3....Smig can't join !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bladerunner55

Well that must be the one and only! Whats up man?Well let smig get in if he supplies number 2. One ************ good thing is there is no gates on the property,But there is handicapp parking!!!haha


----------



## bladerunner55

no joke this place is covered with turkeys


----------



## missouri native

I would be interested.  Still have openings?  Will leave you a voice message as well.


----------



## Nice Rack

I am looking for a place in Georgia to lease with my boyfriend. If there is still some openings, we are interested. My email is Steavi.l.Arnett@sfcc.edu. You can email me there if you would like to talk more privately. Thanks Steavi


----------



## beginnersluck

Turkeycaller said:


> I am ONLY interested if:
> 
> 1....I am the ONLY turkey hunter
> 
> 2....You supply ALL the beer
> 
> and
> 
> 3....Smig can't join !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Would this be a Mr. Smigelski from the Oakwood area?  If so, it's a small world!


----------



## Cane_Creek

I leased 550 acres with 5 and thought it was to many so next year it's going to just be me and my buddy.  I couldn't imagine hunting with 12-15 on 329.  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## 57bronco

Any more info?


----------



## Turkeycaller

BL,

Man....I ain't claiming to knowing him at ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!
But he's the one...........and if I was you, I wouldn't admit to knowing him either>>>>

Buy the way.......He is known as "Gateman" !!!!!

Haaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How about it Dustin...........

Here we are.........

TC


----------



## beginnersluck

Yep, that's him in person!  He's a good one (makes the camp lively!)  Good luck to ya'll in the club...sounds like ya'll have a good bunch to hang out with!


----------



## bladerunner55

good times good times!man nice deer. a squirrel finds a nut every now and again.lol hahaha,where yah been dave?havnt seen yah in a while


----------

